# Tissot Actualis



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

HiÂ

I have seen this watch advertised



As far as I can make out its almost a pre-Swatch type of thing,Â

Are they any good? Its quite a distance to travel so any advice helpful

what I find confusing its being advertised as a 17Jewel movement, are they plastic or what?Â Â Â :bangin:

thanks

Martin

Â


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

The Tissot Astrolon/Autolub/Actualis/etc was jointly developed by Tissot and pin-lever specialists Agon. The idea was to produce a low-cost, no-maintenance watch with a 90% plastic mechanical movement. The first release (Tissot Synthetic) was in a plastic case just to make the point more obvious. Later came the metal cased versions.

If the watch really has the Astrolon movement, then it has only one jewel; the impulse stud on the balance. I would not consider buying this watch unless I could see a movement photo and be assured that the watch is in running condition. If it is the plastic movement, it will be obvious as it has colourful wheels within transparent plates.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> The Tissot Astrolon/Autolub/Actualis/etc was jointly developed by Tissot and pin-lever specialists Agon.Â Â The idea was to produce a low-cost, no-maintenance watch with a 90% plastic mechanical movement.Â Â The first release (Tissot Synthetic) was in a plastic case just to make the point more obvious.Â Â Later came the metal cased versions.
> 
> If the watch really has the Astrolon movement, then it has only one jewel; the impulse stud on the balance.Â Â I would not consider buying this watch unless I could see a movement photo and be assured that the watch is in running condition.Â Â If it is the plastic movement, it will be obvious as it has colourful wheels within transparent plates.


Hi Chascomm

Thanks for replying, I appreciate it, :thumbup:

it deffo is an Actualis according to the dial, so therefore it should have the plastic 1 Jewel movement, but maybe someone has changed the movement thats way its advertised as 17 Jewel ?? not sure just guessing??

I was considering buying just for the history factor, I may have a look when im in the area,Â

Thanks again friendÂ

Martin


----------

